
Can XY win the BLE Finder war by turning customers into investors? - Grantarvey
https://www.startengine.com/startup/xy-findables
======
canazor
what is BLE? Bluetooth LE?

~~~
Grantarvey
Bluetooth Low Energy yeah! Trying to keep the headline brief.

~~~
Grantarvey
Happy to provide more context, but for my money's worth, top three are Tile,
TrackR, and these guys.

